# Knock underneath center console.



## 05Trickflow (Feb 6, 2014)

Good evening to all,
After recently installing 3.90 gears, harrop dif cover, dss 1 piece drive shaft, drive shaft loop, dss axels, gforce cnc side adjusters and tru trac. I notice a thud coming from the transmission tunnel directly beneath the sender console. The rear seatbelt bolt has been ground down for clearance and when raised on a lift, everything looks and feels very solid. Has anyone else experienced this with similar or same mods? In theory, nothing should be able to move much do to the dif housing is solid mounted and transmission is the same. Thanks for everyone time and input in advance. Also, not to stray to far off subject but if anyone can help me with a gto expert in the San Antonio area?


----------

